# Original Civil War photographs



## Gypsy (Sep 14, 2009)

Most of these are in great condition...very crisp.

http://www.mikelynaugh.com/VirtualCivilWar/New/Originals2/index.html


----------



## American-n-NZ (Sep 14, 2009)

Great pictures, Thanks for the link.


----------



## 7point62 (Sep 15, 2009)

Fascinating stuff.


----------



## Jettie (Sep 19, 2009)

Great find, thanks. Just discovered some of the Simmons/Sperry side of the ggg family fought in the War, so want to do more reading on all the battles.


----------



## stupid_rope (Oct 12, 2009)

Badass dude.  I'm mad into US military history

I grew up a few minutes from the 'Stone House' in Manassas, VA and have been there a few times.  I'm also a short drive from Arlington/Alexandria/DC etc.  Growing up in the NoVa/DC area is pretty cool, but these pictures allow me to see what shit looked like back then.


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting those photographs, Gypsy! Was just having a discussion about Civil War memorial sites this morning!


----------



## elle (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the link!  Stunning pictures and an interesting site.

A while back, I took advantage of a free morning in Atlanta and spent a couple of hours at the Cyclorama.  It was heart wrenching and an amazing experince and many of the pictures on display there were of the same calibre as these.


----------



## 91stSPS (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the link!   My Dad is a HUGE Civil War buff so when I was a kid during Summer vacation we travelled to most of the battlefields up and down the East Coast


----------

